# Lure Making



## lightline (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a fairly new member to OGF, and although this is my first post in this forum I have spent a good amount of time admiring the work that members have put into their lures. Lure making is a subject that has interest me for about a year, I've done some research but have yet to get started. Was wondering how other members got involved with the craft. My interest would be soft plastics and cranks, seems that you can never find them small enough. Thanks for all of the advice in advance.

Bernard


----------

